# Garmin Fishfinder 120 Any good?



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

Thought maybe i can find someone that has one of these or looked at them. Is this a good one for a price of $119.00 or is there a better one out there for the same price?


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

Bump, Anything bad or good?


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

Come on guys. Is this a bad one or has no owned one?


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I have the 240 and like it a lot. I'm not sure what the specs are, but look at them side by side and see what the difference or sacrifice would be in the cheaper model. If you are ok with it for your use I would go for it. It looks like less resolution and less power.

Comparison


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

Thanks for the reply Stien. I have been able to find anyone that runs one of these. I am sure being a garmin they would be great. But i thought it was worth asking before buying.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Garmins are supposed to be pretty good , so risk the big bucks & get one....
I just got a new color Lowrance GPS/Sonar - but it was a "shade more than $120" !!








Go for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

Thanks SFW. Sounds like a Garmin will be mounted shortly.


----------

